# Egg Sitting Problem!!!!



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

So Amber and Isaac have finally paired and dont fight anymore. They now have 4 eggs in total now. Ive evn seen them m mate a few times. My question is why they will not sit in them during the night. In the day time they sit on them all day, but as soon as I turn off the light they jump right out of the box and sleep on the perch. She started laying last Tuesday and now I'm freaking out because our nights here are somewhat chilly. 

Ive also noticed that hen I peak into the box during the day, she doesn't sit in all of the shad. There is always one poking out. They never work together and share the eggs, it's always one of them sitting on the eggs and the other sittin next to it. I'm really wanting these eggs to survive. Doe anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Have you been able to candle them yet? This will tell you if the eggs are good or not but if they don't sit on them during the night and its cold in there (in FL in the summer its so humid the birds really only need to turn the eggs and not sit on them) the eggs may die. Are you're other pair on eggs at the moment? You may need to foster to them if you want to save the babies and give these two fake eggs until they hatch and then see if they'll take the babies back...


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

Same problem here. They brood all day and then,I turn off the light they jump out.Mine are first timers.


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

I can't take the eggs and move them to my other pair. They are staring to do the same thing! ugh. This is becoming a problem. I have no idea what to do now.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Buggy said:


> Same problem here. They brood all day and then,I turn off the light they jump out.Mine are first timers.


 ----------------------------

You might want to leave the lights on 24/7....it might end the problem. And also if you cover cages, don't.


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Ok. So last night (without the lights on) both females were sitting on their clutches. But after some candeling it seems that all of Ambers eggs are infertile. They all have that orangy hue to them although they were laid about 2 weeks ago. I looked at Grace's eggs and three of them are like this, but one actually shows promise and has a red marking through it (I'm thinking veins and development?). 

Srtiels, I wonder if you could post the picture to compare my eggs to, on whether or not it is fertile. 

This is the first time that Amber and Isaac have actually tried to successfully mate. I've only seen them mate once and as far as I know it was the only time. It's strange because, unlike Jagger and Grace, I've only seen them mate once. Jagger and Grace seem to always mate before laying eggs. Do you think I should remove the eggs and allow them to try again?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

This link has some candling pix: http://s525.photobucket.com/albums/cc331/Mousebirds-and-more/Other%20birds/#!cpZZ6QQtppZZ24


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Ok. So the eggs aren't fertile. Do you think it would be safe to remove them and allow her to lay more?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I don't see why not, it's only her first clutch of the year right?


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah. It is her first clutch of the year. After I had removed all of the eggs, she seemed so lost. I felt bad for it. 

I also noticed she laid a random 5th egg today. I was surprised because her 4th egg was laid about a week ago.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

They might have already been in the process of laying a second clutch.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Did you leave egg #5? It still has the chance to be good.


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

I didn't mark the eggs, so I didn't know which one was which. I kept them next to the cage in a container, do you think I should put them all back?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Wait and see if she lays some more. If she does, and starts sitting, mark the new egg and put the others back. If the 5th one was good, it'll show signs of life after the 5 days of incubation.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

yes put them all back put a numbering sytem on them that will work for you cause your not sure which ones are the old 4 and the new one but this will help distinguish from any new eggs being laid and once 1 of the first 5 shows fertility (if fertile) you can remove the other 1-4 slowly like when shes finished her clutch, especially if she lays a large clutch you dont want infertile eggs getting brooded and fertile eggs getting chilled because she cant sit on them all.


----------

